# Reel for a 7' medium action Ugly Stik Tiger?



## Woodrow (Feb 5, 2009)

Good morning. I have a 7' medium action Ugly Stik Tiger spinning rod rated 20-50 lb. I want to use mainly for cat fishing but along the coast as well. 

What would be a good size and brand. I have looked at Diawa BGs and Penn Battles. I would like to keep the cost around 125.00.

Thanks


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Both good reels. I like and use the Penn's. I have a few BTL l and a few BTL ll's. Never had problems with them and they get fished hard.I looked at a BG, liked it , but went with a Shimano C 5000 for more money. Now if you use Braid, you can go with a reel in the 3k to 4k size. For Mono I like 4k to 5 k to even 6k size reels. Good luck.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

The old Daiwa BG spinners are bomb proof. I've caught many cats up to 50 lbs on the BG20 and BG30. I don't know anything about the new ones. 

I have a Battle II as well, a 5000 or so would probably be great.


----------



## Woodrow (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Bamano01 (May 26, 2018)

Is there a location on the website to post rods and reels for sale?
Thanks, Roll Tide Roll


----------



## Bamano01 (May 26, 2018)

I have caught 50-60 lb cats on my Abu Garcia's with ease (20 lb) test. I recommend them never had an issue. Definitely pay the extra 20 and get a power handle. I think the Striper special is the smoothest and has the best drags. The catfish special is a little jerky with mags and I have lost big fish because of this...


----------

